# Hi all the way from South Africa



## S2wham (Sep 28, 2009)

Hello to everyone....

i'm new to this forum so just wanting to say hi and that i'm a keen new bowhunter and i love archery thanks for all your kindness and knowlege

Kind Regards


----------



## JTyler (Sep 29, 2009)

What all do you hunt over there brother??


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* S2wham. Have fun here.


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

:welcome: *to Archery Talk! *:cheers:


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## S2wham (Sep 28, 2009)

JTyler said:


> What all do you hunt over there brother??


We have a variety of animals
Springbok, eland, Kudu, Warthog, Small antelope [duiker], Giraffe, elephant, buffalo etc just look up african animals and you can prob hunt them in some part of the country.........i hunt springbok, kudu, warthog and duiker


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Welcome to AT its a great place here.


----------



## S2wham (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks very much guys for making me feel extremely welome......archer's are a great bunch of people... bump to you all


----------



## jjmorrisjr (Feb 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------

